# FODMAP elimination diet



## NutmegCT (Apr 7, 2012)

I've found dozens of references here and elsewhere online, to using the "FODMAP elimination diet".But I've yet to find the actual plan to follow.Maybe I'm just inferring too much: is the FODMAP elimination diet a plan to follow, showing organized meals with foods low in FODMAPS? Or is this "diet" simply something you put together yourself from various lists of low fodmap foods?Must admit, there are many web pages you find by googling "FODMAP elimination diet", but the ones I've tried all just *refer* to the diet, and then point you to a book to buy, club to join, email list to subscribe, etc.I have several lists (from here) of low-fodmap and high-fodmap foods. But is there an actual no-fodmap "plan" to follow for a few weeks? I was hoping to find a day-to-day plan to follow, to see if that diet changed my symptoms.Thanks.Tom M.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Or is this "diet" simply something you put together yourself from various lists of low fodmap foods?


That's what most folks do.


----------



## rewinj (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I just started this a few days ago. Been experiencing *insane* gas +mild D/C for three months, and have been getting the runaround and *shrugs* from all the docs. (X-Rays & Abdominal Ultrasound look fine, except for the gas/bit of impaction. ) Can't sleep, concentrate, enjoy anything etc. Figured this was worth a shot, as I've always been a bit gassy. (But why all of a sudden three months ago??), and if it doesn't work I might have to move on to GAPS/SCD/Paleo or something. It seems like some people see improvements after a few days, others only after a few weeks. I'm doing the same/worse because of stress. Fodmaps hasn't been terribly difficult so far... it's pretty clear with a bit of googling what the primary things are you're meant to avoid. Frustrating for me that all of the delicious wheat-free baked goods available next door are made with honey. I'm also kind of scared of ingesting the carrageenan or whatever from almond milk so I miss my dairy. & Wheat bran. Also am a bit fed up with conflicting information available online about whether certain foods are friendly or not. Tired of googling. Can't for the life of me figure out if molasses, spelt, green beans, peanuts, broccoli, xantham/guar gum, & others are acceptable or not. Some say yes, some say no. Easy enough to get started by eliminating the obvious things, then just work on perfecting it as you have the time...


----------



## NutmegCT (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Rewinj -I had a bit of frustration myself, hoping there would be a simple "FODMAP elimination diet" that those new to the FODMAP idea could follow for a couple weeks. If we're just googling and guessing, it adds to the frustration.So I printed the pdf page I found here, and have been using it as of yesterday.http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/fodmap-intolerances.pdfFortunately, the page doesn't say coconut is "bad", so I'm adding it to my home-made FODMAP diet. (famous last words ...)Today's dinner: grilled chicken, home-made potato salad, home-made granola with pecans and cranberries, white wine.Onward through the fog!TomPS - does "Cowtown" - "Fort Worth"? (my birthplace!)


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's a link about coconut:http://chriskresser.com/3-reasons-why-coconut-milk-may-not-be-your-friendmolasses, spelt, peanuts, broccoli, xantham/guar gum are all out as far as I know (my experience). Green beans may be ok for some but not others (ok for me).Here are a couple more links with decent foods listshttp://www.cassandraforsythe.com/blog/Complete+FODMAP+List+For+a+Happy+Guthttp://www.healthhype.com/fodmap-diet-foods-to-avoid-in-ibs-bowel-disorders-with-bloating-and-gas.html


----------



## NutmegCT (Apr 7, 2012)

One of the frustrations is that changing the diet may - or may not - cause noticeable changes.If I can remain on a FODMAP-free (or very low) diet for several weeks, I don't know if that's long enough to let my system "heal".So if I start feeling the symptoms diminish, is that because of the diet change, or due to my system adjusting to the previous diet.And if the symptoms diminish, and I add one food back in, and the symptoms get worse ... is that due to the added food - or just that I hadn't fully "recovered" from the long-term unrestricted diet.All a bit mind boggling.It would be very helpful to read the "journal" of someone with IBS, who followed a FODMAP elimination diet, recorded what they ate and details of their symptoms, and how those symptoms changed over time. And how the symptoms changed when FODMAP foods were gradually added back (to determine the actual cause of the symptoms). And even more helpful if that person were actually still active on the forums, to allow for some questions on techniques.Thanks.Tom


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

I started the diet by throwing together a list of things too and it didnt work for me at that point because there's a lot of wrong information out there, a lot of lists that have fodmaps on them. I purchased a book on fodmaps and have been following that and I've seen great results. If you're serious about it, get a book. In the book I have, granola and crannberries would be a no no during the elimination phase. Good luck with your diet.


----------



## NutmegCT (Apr 7, 2012)

BeeRitt - thanks very much for the personal experience.What is the name/author of the book?Thanks.Tom


BeeRitt said:


> I started the diet by throwing together a list of things too and it didnt work for me at that point because there's a lot of wrong information out there, a lot of lists that have fodmaps on them. I purchased a book on fodmaps and have been following that and I've seen great results. If you're serious about it, get a book. In the book I have, granola and crannberries would be a no no during the elimination phase. Good luck with your diet.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been on the low-FODMAP diet for six months now. I had quick initial improvement (about two weeks in), then a general improvement of about 40% overall for the next 4 months, but I was staying strictly on the diet only about 80% (I was trying not to be extreme). For the last two months I have been ultra-strict (trying to comply 100%), and my improvement has been much better; around 80%. So being really strict with the diet is fairly important.I have found that after these two months of being very strict, I have either one of two reactions if I eat FODMAPS; usually instant gassiness and bloating, sometimes burps , followed the next day by 3-10 days of diarrhea. OR (as in the case of eating gluten) gassiness, bloating and burps, but no real changes to the stools for about 72 hours; then they are either slimy and foul smelling or diarrhea, and that lasts for up to two weeks. SO the observation is that the reaction may not be instant, but within 1-3 days, and the reaction (flare-up) persists for up to 10-14 days.If you try the diet, I suggest you give it at least 4 months so that you can track your changes and have the time to both heal, and to see what your reactions are after that.There is lots of information in this forum under the 'Diet' folder about the low-FODMAP approach, I suggest you visit there.


----------



## NutmegCT (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you! As I just started two days ago, I'm glad to have some idea of the "lag time" before looking for changes.Say, you mention you've been on the low-FODMAP diet for six months. Could you tell me the source you use for that diet? Is it just the one-page pdf file available on this ibsgroup site (that I linked to earlier)? Or from a book? or ...?I'm using that pdf file myself. I "screen" everything I eat; if it's in the "red FODMAP zone", I completely abstain. Figured complete abstention is the best way to see if I have any improvement.Thanks.Tom


Korga said:


> I have been on the low-FODMAP diet for six months now. I had quick initial improvement (about two weeks in), then a general improvement of about 40% overall for the next 4 months, but I was staying strictly on the diet only about 80% (I was trying not to be extreme). ...There is lots of information in this forum under the 'Diet' folder about the low-FODMAP approach, I suggest you visit there.


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

[Here is a link i found useful for FODMAP. http://ibsdietplan.org/


----------

